# Dang Creak in Orca



## 55/Rad (Sep 25, 2004)

'07 Orca recently built up. I love the ride but I'm sick of searching for the frame creak that comes up with each pedal revolution under load.

Here is what I've done:

Pulled entire drivetrain, cleaned, greased and re-installed.
Pulled and reinstalled bottom bracket and crankset - twice
Replaced bottom bracket and crankset 
Checked, lubed, tightened etc...chainring bolts, pedals, cleats. headset, stem, spokes, dropouts (front and rear), seatpost, saddle, bars, shifters, and skewers.

And finally, I tightened the replaceable der hanger and the dropout insert on the left rear. (screws were actually loose)

It is definitely quieter, so I think I hit the main cause. But I still get some noise - not a lot but more than I think a frame of this caliber should be emitting.

Have I missed something or are these frames inherently noisy?

I haven't replaced the wheelset as it was quiet on another bike but that is about the last thing I can think of.

Thoughts?

55/Rad


----------



## Amsmoore (Jun 11, 2008)

Its a noisy bike. They creak and groan alot.


----------



## DRLski (Apr 26, 2003)

I don't own one, though I wish I did, but I would try swapping the wheelset, I had the same issue on one of my bikes and after pulling my hair out it ended up being the rear wheel. Still haven't figured out what is wrong with the wheel, just swapped it and the noise is now gone. Good luck finding it though, I'm kind of anal about noises coming from my bikes as well so I know how you feel


----------



## kupe (Sep 20, 2005)

I had the "creaks" a while back. Tightened water bottle cage bolts and lubed the face plates on my pedals. No more creaks. Good luck finding it!


----------



## emarowitz (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi - I had the same bike that was driving me crazy - turned out to be the seat tube. Cleaned and lubricated with special lube designed for Carbon Seat Tubes and Vola! No more creek!! Hope this helps...


----------



## rbarrosa (Jun 25, 2006)

I just drove my LBS nuts with a similar problem. The noise maker turned out to be the cassette lock ring on my rear wheel (SRAM Red cassette) was a little loose. Tightened that up and its been quiet ever since. You might want to try that.

Rick


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

+1 but with a shimano. I do a lot of climbing and the cassette lock ring always seems to loosen up every 500 miles or so. I have used a torque wrench to make sure it was tightened correctly.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

*Annoying noise here too*



rbarrosa said:


> I just drove my LBS nuts with a similar problem. The noise maker turned out to be the cassette lock ring on my rear wheel (SRAM Red cassette) was a little loose. Tightened that up and its been quiet ever since. You might want to try that.
> 
> Rick


I have a noise coming from the back of my Orca too. I have a SRAM Rival/Force cassette...maybe you've helped solve my noise!


----------



## amos (Apr 7, 2006)

For me, my mysterious creak that I thought was the BB was actually the lower headset bearing. Dropped the fork down, cleaned it up and it's gone now.


----------



## 55/Rad (Sep 25, 2004)

After 3 weeks of taking apart and rebuilding, including changing out the BB and crank, I finally discovered the cause. 

Rear wheel hub. Which sucks but is fixable. For now, I'm riding with another set on and enjoying the silence.

Thanks for the suggestions.

55/Rad


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

55/Rad said:


> After 3 weeks of taking apart and rebuilding, including changing out the BB and crank, I finally discovered the cause.
> 
> Rear wheel hub. Which sucks but is fixable. For now, I'm riding with another set on and enjoying the silence.
> 
> ...


I tighted the lockring on my SRAM cassette and that took care of one creak. But I still have creak under power (standing) that is making me crazy. :mad2:


----------



## Amsmoore (Jun 11, 2008)

BunnV said:


> I tighted the lockring on my SRAM cassette and that took care of one creak. But I still have creak under power (standing) that is making me crazy. :mad2:


Spoke Tension? Chainring bolts?


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

*good advice, no dice...*



Amsmoore said:


> Spoke Tension? Chainring bolts?


Thanks for the tips. I did a very unscientific spoke tension test (tapped each one and listened for the sound). They all feel tight and ring basically the same tone. I did find two slightly loose chainring bolts but it didn't make a difference in the creak. I took the seat post completely off to eliminate that possibility. I think the sound is coming from the rear hub. I know the cassette is tight so maybe the hub needs attention.


----------

